
Here’s what GitHub developers really think about Microsoft’s acquisition - axiomdata316
https://www-theverge-com.cdn.ampproject.org/v/s/www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/6/18/17474284/microsoft-github-acquisition-developer-reaction?amp_js_v=0.1#amp_tf=From%20%251%24s&ampshare=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.theverge.com%2F2018%2F6%2F18%2F17474284%2Fmicrosoft-github-acquisition-developer-reaction
======
TwiNNatioN
> Microsoft needs to treat GitHub like a LinkedIn or Minecraft, not like
> Skype, Nokia, or aQuantive.

Oh please, don't treat it like a Minecraft. I don't want my GitHub
subscription cost to quadruple.

